# Considering a move



## SR_81 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I am planning to move to Philippines (Manila) in the coming months.

I would like to know the monthly expense for a vegetarian single guy (avg) that will be incurred there like house rent, electricity, mobile, water, cable, medical insurance, transportation etc. on non sharing basis. 

Information at the earliest will be helpful


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

I live in the province of Batangus about 75km south of Manila. I live in a 2 bedroom apartment with my partner. I budget on $1,000 USD per month or P44,000.

This is my expenses in PHP.

Rent 4,000
Electricity 1,100
Water 145
Diesel & gas 2,000
Food 10,000
Mobile service 250
Internet service 1,000 (using mobile data)
Entertainment - remaining balance.

I keep good health and self medicate if required. 
I keep a float in a local bank for emergencies but maintain the bulk of my funds in the US and transfer when I need.

I own a car but don't use so much. It's easier to ride my motorcycle around town and bypass the traffic jams.

Hopefully this'll start you off. 

<Snip>


----------



## SR_81 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey thanks for the update.

but any idea how much is it in and around manila, makati city?


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

No idea but it will be more expensive for rent depending on your requirements. There should be a lot of info on the internet.


----------



## Maymay_moerk (Mar 9, 2014)

You will live a normal life in 60,000 a month

Just make sure to budget your money in the ff:
Condo - 30,000
Food - 15,000
Utility Bills - 5,000
Transpo - 10,000


----------

